# Bright red bottom



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

One of my hens has a red bum (particularly under the vent). Her bottom is also bald. She's an ex battery and it has only been two days since her liberation. Is this anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's more than likely ammonia burnt (irritated) from unsanitary conditions, dirty litter/shavings. If she came from a big chicken operation, I hate to think what they go thru... But keep it clean and dry, you can powder her butt, it will get better. Also, they are exposed to just about each and every sickness/virus/disease available, just keep an eye and ear on them, closely.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly it doesn't look too bad. especially what she probably just went through for the past few years. one thing you could probably do just wash it with a very mid soap like Dove sensative no additive stuff and rinse very well with warm water be careful near the vent with the soap. It has alot of cream in it and won't cause any extra irratation. The other hens will be drawn to it and could peck at it as well. but once she moults again it will grow back and be fine!!! Don't fuss over it too much. chickens ar pretty hardy.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Johnson's baby shampoo. Cocoa butter


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

yes johnson baby shampoo good one!!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. I spoke with the vet on the phone yesterday and she said just to keep an eye on it and to make sure it wasn't lice. Couldn't see any lice eggs there, so that's good. I have notice the hens pecking gently at one another - perhaps they're starting to sort out their pecking order.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It'll take a fews for them to work out their new arrangment. I've been discovering that the more often I have upset the pecking order by introducing a newbie, the more sooner my older girls transition and are more receptive. Hey, excuse # 2 for me to take in that Ameraucana I was offered the other day!


----------

